# Stoney Middleton - June 2011



## PaulPowers (Jun 19, 2011)

After a failed attempt to get into everyones fav deep mine in Middleton (I found an way in but needed ropes) we decided to go off piste around Stoney Middleton as the area is littered with mines.

After scrambling around in the undergrowth for a while we stumbled across a small entrance to a mine.

It was dark and muddy and didn't look like anyone had been near it for a while, the roof was about three and a half foot high so we went in at a constant stoop.

after about 100 foot there was a fork in the mine one side stopped suddenly and the other went back a little further to a kiln. 

Miners equipment had been left down but as it didn't seem the most stable of mines we decided it was safer to leave than hang around taking pics.




> Stoney Middleton is a village of astounding contrasts set on the north eastern fringes of the White Peak. The village sits astride the main A623 Chesterfield to Chapel-en-le-Frith road at the foot of Middleton Dale, it`s dwellings rising steeply on either side of the dale as if stacked one on top of the other, - and lining the sunless valley bottom road which winds its way upward beneath towering limestone cliffs, towards Foolow and Eyam.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jun 20, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> After a failed attempt to get into everyones fav deep mine in Middleton (I found an way in but needed ropes)



Do you mean Merlin Mine?


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 20, 2011)

I couldn't tell you to be honest, We pulled into a layby and went for a walk around one of the disused quarries and found this in the bushes


----------

